#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ο Ζωδιακός Χάρτης του emichanikos

## SMBD

---

----------


## Evan

Για εξήγησε μας πως βγαίνει γιατί έχω κατι οικονομικές δυσκολίες και λέω να πιάσω απογευματινή δουλειά, σοβαρά τώρα αλάνθαστη καφε-χαρτο-ψαρο μάντισσα

----------


## sundance

**** Στειλε τον ιστότοπο.

Με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## howard_roark

για μενα το παρον προταση για "ποστ οφ δε γιαρ" για το 2009 *ΚΑΙ* για το 2010.

----------


## Evan

που ντο σαιτ; οε οε ο

----------


## ppetros

Τελικά όντως έχεις το "χάρισμα".  :Χαρούμενος:   :Χαρούμενος:

----------

